# VAT on training in the UK.



## Signal (20 Jun 2011)

Hi forum, my first post!
I have a VAT registered business and buy a fair amount of goods from UK suppliers. I supply my VAT number and don't pay the UK VAT.
I am about to embark on a directly relevant training course in England.
This is quite expensive.
Can I expect the training provider to supply me VAT exempt, although I receiving the training in England?
I presume I will have to pay non-recoverable VAT On accommodation , meals petrol etc. while I'm over there.


----------



## user name (20 Jun 2011)

Vat on training is 0%.


----------



## Signal (20 Jun 2011)

user name said:


> Vat on training is 0%.



It may be here, but the price  I have been quoted clearly states Plus VAT


----------



## Daisy2012 (21 Jun 2011)

If it is vocational training then it is 0 rated in the UK same as here. It depends on the type of training. If, for example, you would be going there to train in how to use a software package or train in how to sell a particular product, then it would not be at 0%. Does the quote not state the VAT rate?


----------



## Gekko (21 Jun 2011)

Daisy2012 said:


> If it is vocational training then it is 0 rated in the UK same as here. It depends on the type of training. If, for example, you would be going there to train in how to use a software package or train in how to sell a particular product, then it would not be at 0%. Does the quote not state the VAT rate?


 
+1

There are strict rules regarding what constitutes vocational training for VAT purposes.

Browse through the HMRC website - They've a good information leaflet on the topic.


----------



## Paddy199 (21 Jun 2011)

First things first, its not exempt its zero rated. Once you give your Irish VAT number, they should zero rate the supply.

For the accommadation, meals, etc, you can reclaim the VAT from Irish Revenue (who in turn get it from the UK Revenue).

'Under EU Directive 2008/9/EC (effective from 1 Jan 2010), you can claim all EU VAT incurred through the Irish Revenue, once you are registered for VAT in Ireland'.

You can read more here http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/refunds/unregistered-persons-vat-reclaims-faqs.html (scroll down for Registered traders).


----------



## Gekko (21 Jun 2011)

Paddy199 said:


> First things first, its not exempt its zero rated. Once you give your Irish VAT number, they should zero rate the supply.
> 
> For the accommadation, meals, etc, you can reclaim the VAT from Irish Revenue (who in turn get it from the UK Revenue).
> 
> ...


 
Vocational training is VAT exempt.

And VAT in respect of accommodation and meals is NOT recoverable (although VAT on accommodation in connection with certain conferences may be recoverable).


----------



## Paddy199 (21 Jun 2011)

It would be exempt in Ireland but whatever type of training it is it is attracting UK VAT. So you supply your VAT number and its zero rated then.

On the accommodation and meals, I was assuming it was a qualifying conference which I shouldn't have. But the OP should definitely check to see if it is, and then VAT is claimable.


----------



## callybags (21 Jun 2011)

I don't think you can ask them to zero rate it by supplying your VAT number as the service is provided in the UK.

As posted above, you can claim back the VAT element through your Irish VAT return.


----------

